
A giant group canvas from Reddit - nate
https://www.reddit.com/r/place/
======
albertzeyer
Also see here: [http://sudoscript.com/reddit-
place/](http://sudoscript.com/reddit-place/)

------
ReverseCold
A lot of people are forming factions to maintain their art. It took roughly 8
hours for the first art-botnet to be released.

~~~
vizim
Source code please

~~~
mastax
Here's the /r/Rust bot, though I think it would be unfortunate for this to
turn into a war between bots.

[https://github.com/ruplace-
controllers/ruplace/blob/master/s...](https://github.com/ruplace-
controllers/ruplace/blob/master/src/main.rs)

------
MilnerRoute
I'm guessing this is going to be an April Fool's prank tomorrow

~~~
jackvalentine
Tomorrow? ;-)

------
cascala
I'm liking the Mona Lisa r/monalisaclan

